# New Squabzilla pictures



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one cute baby. Do you have it in the house?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

no I just bring it in to take a few pics and rush it back out to the nest bowl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> no I just bring it in to take a few pics and rush it back out to the nest bowl


OK. Doesn't matter........I just wondered why there was a sock in the loft.....


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
thats a pair of my daughters socks LOL
I didn't know they got in the picture
good thing it was only a pair of socks and not my underwear LOL


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

ohhh are those red bars I see coming in on those little wingeroonis lol


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> thats a pair of my daughters socks LOL
> I didn't know they got in the picture
> good thing it was only a pair of socks and not my underwear LOL


...LOL.....


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

StoN3d said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> thats a pair of my daughters socks LOL
> I didn't know they got in the picture
> good thing it was only a pair of socks and not my underwear LOL


That's a lovely and darling little bird .. you ought to "donate" that socks pic to the LOL Pigeons thread and let Baya have a go at it .. hysterical stuff there!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I love them at that age.
He sure is a darling.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love the sqabzilla updates!.....he/she is going to be the pretties of pigeons...love the color.


----------

